# Can i install UEFI?



## MrZone

Gooday! I have a Asus P7P55D-E LX motherboard and i was wondering if it was possible for me to install UEFI? I saw the neat gadget online while they where overclocking and i would fancy myself the same neat feature!

If possible, please give me a short tutorial on how to di it!

Thanks!


----------



## spirit

You can't put a UEFI BIOS on that board, no.


----------



## MrZone

spirit said:


> You can't put a UEFI BIOS on that board, no.



Ok! Thanks!


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> You can't put a UEFI BIOS on that board, no.



Really? I thought he could


----------

